# theyre starting up again!



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

about a month ago dally and tsuka have been mating, but i had increased the sleeping hours by one, even though they were already getting 12 hours. so they get 13 hours now. they slowly stopped after 2 weeks.


now i walked in the room and theyre doing it again  theyre still on the 13 hour sleep.... WHY? tsuka's been a jerk lately and has been very nippy and aggressive. i walk by the cage even and he chases me down and gives me angry looks (ypu know, the bunchy angry tiel face) and lunges through the bars... i cant even touch him this last week. usually ill talk to him and **** follow me and ask for scritches. now he runs to the side of the cage and goes all nuts and tries to attack.... im guessing its a hormonal thing. im getting a little irritated with tsuka but now theyre mating again and i dont understand it!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Lol guess they had a lovers tiff before and now they have made up bless


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i really dont want them doing this... if this is a spring thing, then shoot me now!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have no idea i haven't seen mine do it lately either lol


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

theyre both driving me nuts.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Maybe they doing it for fun


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*now i walked in the room and theyre doing it again  theyre still on the 13 hour sleep.... WHY? *
*-------------------------------------------*

Well...they way I see it is that the longer hours *are not* going to work on all birds, and with the male it may in fact increase the hormoe levels because the darkness simulates nesting in a nestbox which is a dark environment. Tsuka may cool his jets better with 24/7 light.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Long nights works on all my birds but Fuzzy...he started trying to mate with Hershey a month ago. Since there was no nest box I didn't worry about it, Hershey refuses to lay without a box. Its just funny to hear the noises they make. Of course now that Snowball and Hershey are trying to set up house Fuzzy is trying to intervene. He will literally try to kick Snowball off Hershey's back the terdface. Maybe putting Tsuka in a sleeping cage in say the bathroom with the light on all night might help him out (I know they're in your room so 24/7 light there isn't possible.)


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

hmmm... i HAVE tried a separate sleeping cage once in the travel cage for him..... didnt work whatsoever. he wont sleep and all he does is scream for hours on end! we live in an appartment and tsuka screaming, especially him with his blow-your-ears-out screams, is a no no. hes got a good set of lungs on him, he makes my ears ring. lucky for me, hes not a screamer unless he cant see dally (pick her up and turn your back to him and he screams for her). he just chirps insessently lol

we sleep with our lights dimmed so he doesnt get nightfrights, and his cage is 1/4 covered with a dark green fleece blanket... maybe ill keep the lights dimmed but not cover the cage anymore and see if that helps. the dimness of light should keep dally down and provide enough light for tsuka. only compromise i can do there. we cant have constant screaming here... though weve yet to have a noise complaint, i dont want one lol i will aslo put a nightlight next to their cage as well. so its not the whole room bright so my fiance can sleep, and only brightens up their spot on top of the dim lighting.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Sounds like a good plan...I had to put Fuzzy in a separate cage with two of my other girls. He tried to mate with Cinnamon this morning, that's a big no no. And he won't leave Hershey and Snowball alone. So, he's still in the bird room, just in a cage and getting to know Oreo and Bubbles. He'll learn to like it. Tsuka just has some strange moods doesn't he?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

im not overly worried about the mating thing... as i wont give them a nestbox so egg laying isnt a big possibility. its more tsuka and his attitude. hes being a big git lately and its really getting on my nerves. usually i can pet him but lately hes getting almost as bad as munch.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

also just realized part of the problem... and this one im a little stumped with. what seems to be their shredding material.... its their cuttle bone! theyre at it all day long, shredding it all day  i need the cuttlebone... so i took it out of the dish and wedged it in the cage bars instead. no more cuttlebone dish as they seemed to be making that to be their nest. we will see how that goes.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Smart little goofballs...I never realized they would use cuttlebone!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

im wondering if thats what stopped it last time. i moved the cuttlebone into a smaller dish last time and thats about the time it stopped. now theyve been at it more over the last few weeks and now theyre starting to mate again.... so i think i figured it out. no more dish for the cuttlebone and i will continuously change its location and position each week and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

And hopefully Tsuka will be sweet again...


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

haha i think he has stages. i just wish he wasnt such a jerk some days. i say hi to him and he attempts to attack me lol


----------



## lordsnipe (Nov 11, 2010)

This is the reason why i keep my two in separate cages .. it's more work cleaning two cages and the like but it stops the possibility of mating.

It's been mentioned in some places that female birds may still lay eggs without a nestbox too and just do it on the cage floor, so it's not a cure-all by any means.

I've been lucky in that Nibbler has settled down in the past few weeks. I've gone on holiday and my birds got spoilt at my folk's place for three weeks. Either the change in scenery or the weather has calmed him down and he's not so obsessed with Colbie as he once was. Time will tell if it's the seasons changing.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

have no space for 2 separate cages and tsuka gets depressed if hes not with dally. dally has yet to lay so im keeping my fingers crossed about that


----------



## Rainbow (Mar 23, 2011)

That behaviour is EXACTLY what Cookie is doing except he ISN'T mating with Cocoa, which is driving me crazy. Cocoa is all ready to go, constantly presenting to him and hopping in and out of her nesting box - she's laid five infertile eggs over the last two weeks. Cookie is psycho-aggressive and incredibly screechy, he defends her and the cage/box at all costs (lunging through the rungs like Tsuka) and yet he hasn't actually mated with Cocoa so he hasn't GOT any babies to protect. Silly boy! I think he is very hormonally confused at the moment.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

I got to where I drill a hole in the center of the cuttle bone and hang it from a wire off the side of the cage. Maybe you could try doing that.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

im gonna try different things. thats an idea i will try. each week im doing something new with the cuttlebone to keep it from becoming a breeding habit so to say. so thats a suggestion i will take!


----------

